# Game 25: Pacers @ Heat (12/18 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 18, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

That was too much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron sat out todays light practice. He said if there was a game tonight, he wouldnt play. Bosh thinks he's playing tomorrow though. Wade and Bease also sat this light practice out as well. 

Doesnt seem to be icing it though..


> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 16m
> This is what I'll be doing today. Gotta stay off the ankle and keep it raised. Rehab in session. Oh… http://instagram.com/p/iCMYSaiTGo/


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's habits are spreading.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If you follow Lebatard on twitter, you'd know that everyday for the past couple of weeks, while the nearly the rest of the country has been dealing with snow and cold weather, he's been tweeting out pics of the sun being out in Miami with the caption "he's not leaving". Lebron's pic could be used as one of those . Look at that view from his deck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 24s
> LeBron did not shootaround. Game-time decision.
> 
> Shandel Richardson ‏@ShandelRich 1m
> ...


..


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ..


Lol wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 1m
> Man could I really miss tonight's game....... #DamnAnkle #YouGotALilTimeToGetRight #LetsGoMan #MindOverMatterTheySayRight


If it still aint right, just rest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is in the starting lineup.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Fast forward until the playoffs, I really don't give a shit about the regular season anymore. Spo plays 970-000000 different lineups, we sent guys for no reason and our players play down to their competition a lot of times.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Game is on ESPN, meaning the same storylines: LeBron is going to leave and the Heat are terrible because they don't rebound and Wade is a bum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 fastbreak dunks for Lebron and he was also running full speed on the other fastbreak that Wade dunked. So his ankle looks fine.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Lance with the superstar call on LeBron's innocuous, at best, contact. Rough.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

His 2nd foul of the 1st quarter, btw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lance half spins into a stand still Lebron and gets the call there. Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-22 after 1

Heat cant get any calls at the rim. Wade has driven like 3 times, getting contact on each, and hasnt gotten a call yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Weird to see floppy run for Wade with Ray on the court. Swish.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta protect defensive boards. Back to back possessions (at least) we've gotten a stop and given up the rebound for a score.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BOSH CAUGHT AN INTERIOR PASS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat with 20 of their first 24 points in the paint and are just now getting their first free throws of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris has serious butter fingers tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK....I HATE Bosh's hands. They're pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice 11-2 run after the bad start to the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is getting really frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice flop, Paul. 

Refs are hosing us big time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 12 again. 7 turnovers in the quarter. 0-7 from 3 even though most have been open.

Bosh continuing with the butterfingers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cannot make 3's tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is playing like a complete retard tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-41 at the half

Everyone not named Wade and Lebron needs to show up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bunch of shit went wrong that half. Couldn't hit threes. Foul trouble, often on tough calls, and horrible D rebounding.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Beasley comes back and we go on a rest-of-the-season win streak, will he win 6MOY? 

Seriously, though, one of his biggest benefits so far has been being able to give us something when Bosh isn't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Positive play by bosh. Cant remember the last in this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh, are you serious?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Bosh sucks ass. Trade him. Too inconsistent. Beasley can do his job (better)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Predictable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad sequence for the Heat. Hibbert goes out with 5 fouls, lead gets down to 9. Then allow a quick 5-0 run that build the Pacers lead up to a game high 14.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Both teams are almost identical statistically, except we're missing all of our 3s. Still feels like we've given up unnecessary defensive boards and turned the ball over too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back Wario.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron beat up Wario please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. LeBron overzealous on that rebound over Shane and we lose a possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wario mania right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant get any stops now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

First 3 for Miami in the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COL3 for our first 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow the crowd is LIVE tonight. Too bad this team can choke on a ****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really wish Bosh just moved the ball there to see what else we could get


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Bosh. 

0-14 in his last 14 3's he's taken.

He'd been so great the last 2 or 3 games mixing his offense up. Back to settling and butterfingers tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonder how much rest LeBron gets here on out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

12 assists on 25 baskets. Not exactly our signature O at work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-71 after 3

Nice end to the quarter for the Heat. 

Gotta keep up this energy and effort.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice salvage to a very shaky quarter. Need to keep it up and keep making better plays and hopefully the threes will fall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If it isnt Hibbert playing great against us, its West. It is just amazing how much their game rises when they play us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think it's that every offensive rebound we give up winds up being uber-costly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knew Scola was hitting that. He's feeling it tonight.

Didn't like that 3 by LeBron. Not so much situationally, I get that he was feeling it after the other 3 and the crowd pumping him up, but his rhythm on it was way off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some awful offensive possessions this quarter.

Its Wade or nothing with this group.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray just cant make shots against the Pacers. Amazing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Need this FT Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Scoring now, but again cant get stops.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade came to play tonight.

Shame our shooters all decided to suck tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ray 33333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen 33333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 3's in a row

Only took 47 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray loves the timely threes. The anti-Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He was open, but a Bird J is the last thing you want happening at this point in the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bird killed us there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He was open for a reason, not the shot we would've wanted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Vogel for putting the ball in Hill's hands.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Great defense by James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

Think we pretty much stole this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron got away with an OBVIOUS foul there. 

Wade and Lebron carried us.

Bosh an Ray came through late.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First thing ESPN does...IS THERE CONTACT? CHECK ALL ANGLES.

Good win with LeBron hobbled and no Beasley, but I'm not going nuts.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Great comeback win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You're right that was an obvious foul, but we've seen that stuff go uncalled late. Also seen less get called late. Fickle league, it is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tim Grover must have some voodoo doll of Wade and must push some pins in when he's not around, and take them all out when he is. 

It is amazing how much improvement you see in Wade when he is around for an extended period of time to work him out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Case in point..


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 5m
> Dwyane Wade's past three games: He's 33-of-54 in past three games, averaging 27.7 points. That will quiet the noise some.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whoa, didnt see this. Was watching the Sun sports feed










He then apologized










Have the game on ESPN recorded. When did this happen?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess it is nice that despite our slow start (when factoring in poor D, integrating new rotation pieces, health/absences, tempered motivation, etc.), combined with the Pacers full-bore, playoff-mode explosion out of the gate (as well as a previous matchup we continually shat away down the stretch), we're now just a half game behind them for the 1st seed. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray on NBATV saying that was a great moment. They got heated with each other, then both apologized.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would love to know what Wario said to take LeBron from chill to :manbearpig:



Wade2Bosh said:


> Tim Grover must have some voodoo doll of Wade and must push some pins in when he's not around, and take them all out when he is.
> 
> It is amazing how much improvement you see in Wade when he is around for an extended period of time to work him out.


Yeah, he's had some blazing drives over the past few games that have shocked me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love Beasley having no idea what to do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

To me the funniest thing is the towel boy pulling Mario back. What the ****? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 1m
> Spoelstra on LeBron/Chalmers: "They handled it. Shook hands before we came back in the second huddle." It was over a missed rotation.
> 
> Jason Lieser ‏@PBPjasonlieser 2m
> Erik Spoelstra on LeBron yelling at Chalmers: "That was encouraging. That was the Miami Heat. I would prefer that more often."


Spo likes strife.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> LeBron James ‏@KingJames 3m
> I love @mchalmers15 like a blood brother! I was wrong and apologized to him! We good and will always be good. I ride wit him any & every day


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebatard just brought it up and I definitely noticed it as well. 

:45 seconds in. George takes the runner, Hibbert has inside position to grab the offensive rebound and put it back in, but instead Wade gets high enough to slap the ball out of his hands and to Lebron. Huge play that to this point only Lebatard has brought up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebatard just brought it up and I definitely noticed it as well.
> 
> :45 seconds in. George takes the runner, Hibbert has inside position to grab the offensive rebound and put it back in, but instead Wade gets high enough to slap the ball out of his hands and to Lebron. Huge play that to this point only Lebatard has brought up
> 
> Chris Bosh & Jesus Shuttlesworth Back2Back Dagger 3s BANG! HD | Heat vs Pacers | 12/18/13 - YouTube


I noticed it as well as the flop by George on the rebound. George was flopping around a lot last night, including that egregious flop when he got "hit" by Wade on the head. This is the guy who complained about floppers too.


----------

